# Marathon DM 2010?



## herr.gigs (20. August 2009)

Weiß jemand schon, wo und wann die stattfinden wird?
Falls noch nichts feststeht, hoffe/tippe ich doch mal auf Frammersbach...


----------



## Nevibikerin (20. August 2009)

ist in St. Ingbert. Saar Bank MTB Marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (20. August 2009)

Nö  2011 siehe http://www.rsc-mtb.de/index.htm

Also wenn 2011 schon feststeht, muss es doch nä. Jahr auch schon klar sein


----------



## Nevibikerin (20. August 2009)

der Veranstalter hat mir gesagt, daß in St. Ingbert nächstes Jahr die DM Marathon ist. evt. ist das ein Druckfehler oder ich habe da was falsch verstanden.


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. August 2009)

wo ist denn jetzt DM??


----------



## herr.gigs (29. August 2009)

wer weiß mehr?


----------



## herr.gigs (31. August 2009)

Dünsberg hat die DM, grad auf BSN gelesen


----------



## Toni172 (31. August 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Dünsberg hat die DM, grad auf BSN gelesen




Hallo Bonne und herr.gigs,

ja genau die Marathon DM findet nächstes Jahr in Biebertal statt.

Ich habe eben bei uns die Hompage upgedatet.
Es besteht am Sonntag die Möglichkeit die 2010 DM Strecke beim 3. Dünsbergmarathon zu testen.

Grüße Toni


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. August 2009)

Find ich sehr gut !!!


----------



## aka (1. September 2009)

Gibts 2010 eigentlich ein getrenntes Frauenrennen?


----------



## powderJO (1. September 2009)

erzähl doch mal was über die strecke - die homepage gibt ja nicht so viele infos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (3. September 2009)

@powderJO
habe im Moment wenig Zeit. Aber kleine Details gibt es hier in einem Lokalforum

http://www.mtb-mittelhessen.de/showtopic.php?threadid=1108&time=&pagenum=lastpage







.


----------



## Moose (3. September 2009)

Weiss denn schon jemand *WANN* die DM stattfindet?


----------



## Limit83 (3. September 2009)

Eigentlich soll die Maraton DM am vorletzten Wochenende im September stattfinden. War 2006, 2007 und 2008 auch so - in den Jahren davor weiß ich es nicht mehr so genau. Trochtelfingen war glaub ich noch später und Kirchzarten war zum normalen Termin. Dann hat Garmisch dieses Jahr scheinbar eine Ausnahmegenehmigung vom BDR bekommen... ??? Hoffe dass es nächstes Jahr wieder zum normalen Termin kommt. Dann hat man zum Saisonende nochmal etwas Motivation.


----------



## Dicke Wade (10. Oktober 2009)

gibt es dort auch wieder die hobbymeisterschaft, wie in garmisch?


----------



## Nevibikerin (11. Oktober 2009)

Termin 26.09.


----------



## tvaellen (11. Oktober 2009)

Na, das sind ja mal gute Nachrichten. Gießen/Wetzlar ist von Thüringen aus keine Weltreise. Vielleicht tue ich mir das nächstes Jahr mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (11. Oktober 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Gibts 2010 eigentlich ein getrenntes Frauenrennen?



Die bekommen eine eigene Strecke! Damit ja keine irgendwas mit einem Mann machen kann...


----------

